# Intellectual Property for a Clothing Line: Everything You Need to Know



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello, it's Printsome!

Today we want to share an article about *intellectual property* and copy right. Whether you want to register your brand or start selling other people's designs, this guide is going to help you. Read it to have a general but essential idea about how the world of IP and licensing works. We illustrate the basics of IP to help make better decisions when using someone else’s design and to protect your brand. Because copyright goes both ways!

Are you interested to know more about how the world of IP and licensing works? Here you have the link! --> *http://printso.me/IntellProperty*










Hope it's useful to you!
Have an awesome day


----------

